# Keyboard not working after removal of atkbd



## volatilevoid (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,

I compiled a custom kernel without atkbd as it slows down boot (my system doesn't have any PS/2 connectors). Removing atkbd, atkbdc and psm was suggested by r_t_f_m in this post and obviously it was working for him.

Unfortunately, it seems my keyboard isn't functioning on the system console (mouse is working with psm removed). I already added 
	
	



```
keyboard="/dev/ukbd0"
```
 as stated here.

Strangely, if I exit to the loader prompt and load usb, ehci, ohci, uhci and ukbd, the system freezes on

```
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd1fff on isa0
```

Is atkbd mandatory for syscons or did I forget something?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

Seems odd, but:

atkbd(4):

```
This driver is required for the console driver [man=4]syscons[/man].
```

syscons(4) agrees:

```
The syscons driver is implemented on top of the keyboard driver
([man=4]atkbd[/man]) and the video card driver ([man=4]vga[/man]) and so requires both of
them to be configured in the system.
```


----------



## volatilevoid (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I put atkbd back in and syscons is working again. Still wondering how to speed up my boot time...


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2010)

Look at the Driver Flags section of atkbd(4).  Given that, you should be able to add a line to /boot/device.hints (device.hints(5)) to disable the keyboard probe on boot.

```
hint.atkbd.0.flags="0x8"
```

Untested, and the probe may not even be what's causing the delay.


----------



## volatilevoid (Oct 3, 2010)

I found the reason why my kernel wasn't working. Don't ever remove kbdmux. :stud
Removing atkbdc, atkbd and psm is totally fine and you don't need the keyboard line in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

